# Which trainer would you want to learn from?



## emmerdoug (Feb 1, 2008)

I did not want to hi-jack the thread about who you learned to train from, so i thought i would throw this one out there. 

If you could appprentice under anyone (Preferably alive, because I am sure Rex Carr would be on the top of many peoples list.) who would you train with & why? Would it be Mike Lardy because he has won/trained more Nationals than anybody else. Maybe Danny Farmer because he has titled more FCs than anyone else? Judy A. because she trained Danny? Who is that one person that could teach you more about how to train & handle a dog than anybody else?


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

I would prefer Rorem


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

personally I would love to spend the summer with Roy McFall, but I think he would get irritated from all my questions....

as for a professional trainer, I would choose someone like Scott Dewey,or Tyler Sheppard because they are still young and their best years are ahead of them...maybe Ty Rorem because she is a much more attractive sight than any of the crusty old dudes..would also like to hang out at Cherylon Loveland's training facility to find out what all the RKMRC people keep talking about, must be something cool going on there


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Graham 

Then the American "outlaws" in order...

Gould
Stewart
Milner
Goodwin


...and a healthy dose of Julie Knutson thrown in the mix (perhaps after Graham) followed by some Voigt/Lardy/Rorem/Aycock/Farmer/Lamb/Tackett, etc...

...there's something to learn from all of them IMO.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Milner

From all reports he can train a dog in just a few minutes and make a bazillion dollars telling folks how he did it.

Dude is a miracle regards

Bubba


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

I would love to learn Len Ferucci's young dog program.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought about this for a bit. Of the pros I've trained with I think Rorem and Remein have been the best at communicating with me.

So, could I have a year with Remein, then a year with Rorem, then another year with Remein, then another year with Rorem, then anothe.......


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

Scott Dewey


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Did somebody just mention Justin Tackett? :lol:


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

Charles C. said:


> Did somebody just mention Justin Tackett? :lol:


I wouldn't mind hunting with Justin. He's also a decent dog guy IMO.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

My training partner.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

emmerdoug said:


> ....If you could appprentice under anyone (Preferably alive, because I am sure Rex Carr would be on the top of many peoples list.) who would you train with & why??....


In spite of the fact that Mr. Lardy has my humble testimony still on his web page or that Mr. Graham is as helpful as he can be here every day.
I, if I had the chance to escape these Vermont winters and hang out with a professional dog trainer, I very much think I would chose Alan Pleasant. I have met Mr. Pleasant three, maybe 4 times at my clubs field trial in Stowe. He, in those fleeting moments, while working hard, always seems to be a nice person. He will drive home with a truck full of ribbons. And, again just because I have had a chance to view a few, those dogs that come off his truck all seem happy, seem to like what they are doing and seem to like him. I think it would be a winter well spent. Heard he was a hunt test feller way back and that is cool as well. Plus I would love to learn how to say "Back" like he does.
　
　
.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I would love to spend a couple summers working under Danny Farmer, Judy Aycock, Tom Quinn, and Mike Lardy... I would throw ducks until my arm fell off to become as successful as them.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The 2 I get to learn from.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A long, long time ago, I got to train with Jim Gonia. I used to throw birds for him on weekends and get to run my dog. Sometimes he would even throw birds for me. I learned a lot from him.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Just spent a week with Cherlyon Loveland...learned more in this past week than I have in ages - I learned a lot about me as a handler, a lot about my dog, learned a ton about young dogs and the patience one must have with them, and a bunch of other stuff. I was sad to head home...I wished I could of spent another 6 months training with her. She knows her stuff and she knows how to train handlers if they are willing to learn. 

Those guys in TX who have access to those wonderful training grounds....you suck and I'm jealous!  

FOM


----------



## Dooley (Feb 1, 2011)

If I lived in the U.S. I would top my list with Robert Milner, he has a passion for the sport which is most important and takes the time to work with the handler/owner, especially beginners.
In Canada, John F. Hamilton, has a passion also, ability to read your dog and doesn't burn them out, knows when your dog has done enough for the day.

Both these guys are gentlemen in the field.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> Heard he was a hunt test feller way back and that is cool as well.


He even ran your preferred brand of HTs way back in the day, Ken.


I would love to have the time to take off and learn from any number of great trainers--even some marginal ones since they are still more skilled than I. 

However, if I could pick anyone, I would probably go with John Cavanaugh. I only met him a time or two when he was running, but he seemed like a great guy. I heard from folks who attended a seminar that he put on and raved about it. In addition to working all this out, I would have to convince him to come back to the game, so it isn't very likely.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

FOM said:


> Just spent a week with Cherlyon Loveland...learned more in this past week than I have in ages - I learned a lot about me as a handler, a lot about my dog, learned a ton about young dogs and the patience one must have with them, and a bunch of other stuff. I was sad to head home...I wished I could of spent another 6 months training with her. She knows her stuff and she knows how to train handlers if they are willing to learn.
> 
> Those guys in TX who have access to those wonderful training grounds....you suck and I'm jealous!
> 
> FOM


Glad to see and hear that you learned something and that Cherylon worked with you.


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

Jerry Day, hands down a great guy and willing teacher.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

I would have to say someone that has won nationals and trained many national winners. Someone that is one of if not the best handler in the game. Because I want to be that good probably ain't but it gives me something to shoot for. So my pick is jimmy Gonea


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

While I have never had the pleasure to meet her, I would assume that Judy Aycock would be a great person to spend time learning about dogs. She has an amazing record with dogs and from the people I know she is given high regards for her dog knowledge.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Judy Aycock


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

I would have to throw mark Smiths name into the pile that has been started. 
But I would have to say as many as I could spend time with.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Fred Hassen, Ceaser


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

kzunell said:


> Fred Hassen, Ceaser


Yes, and Pat Nolan, Loveland, Lardy, Atkins, Variety=.


“I am learning to understand rather than immediately judge or to be judged. I cannot blindly follow the crowd and accept their approach. I will not allow myself to indulge in the usual manipulating game of role creation. Fortunately for me, my self-knowledge has transcended that and I have come to understand that life is best to be lived and not to be conceptualized. I am happy because I am growing daily and I am honestly not knowing where the limit lies. To be certain, every day there can be a revelation or a new discovery. I treasure the memory of the past misfortunes. It has added more to my bank of fortitude.”

Bruce Lee 
*


----------



## ChocOneUp (Aug 26, 2009)

Charlie Labarda


----------



## laidback (Aug 4, 2008)

Chris Akin would be my choice. He took the time to explain some things at a hunt test and didn't even know me.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dave Thompson,if he can teach Rich and Zip to win an amatuer he can teach anyone.....Haaaaa. Congrats Rich and Dave!


----------



## jason4429 (May 29, 2010)

Anyone that would be willing to help me and my dog.The best one that i have ever seen so far would be Jim Gonia.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Chelsey's Triple H said:


> Jerry Day, hands down a great guy and willing teacher.


x2. Jerry is as good as they come.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

For a young dog, I would go train with Andy Attar...... he's the best there is. After all, he did the basics on Lottie, Tank, Valor (oh wait, that's my young dog!). Also, Jim Van Engen. Also second to none.

For an AA dog, to communicate with me, Mr. Rorem gets my vote. I'd love to train with Judy or Cherylon, just because I've heard so much about them. 

Pat Burns, now there's a special dog guy as well!


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a chance to train with Wayne Curtis last year. I learned alot and he was very helpfull and easy going. I would love to do it again. Great dog guy.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Robert Milner.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Ohhhh! This is sooo harrrd! I guess it would be either Lardy or Farmer for me. I have videos from both and like both of them. I am close enough to attend Mike's spring workshop now so I plan a week's vacation for that next year. See ya there Mike!  Oh, Can I bring Wild Thing with me?


----------



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

Anybody that knows something!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Kenny Trott and Marcy Wright At Horsetooth Retrievers.
Dave Hare


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Milner
> 
> From all reports he can train a dog in just a few minutes and make a bazillion dollars telling folks how he did it.
> 
> ...


I'm in!! I'm there!!!

I'm all about the easy life...

Angie


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Dennis Voight and Jerry Day.

Young dogs Mike Ough and JVE

Gregg Leonard


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

emmerdoug said:


> I did not want to hi-jack the thread about who you learned to train from, so i thought i would throw this one out there.
> 
> If you could appprentice under anyone (Preferably alive, because I am sure Rex Carr would be on the top of many peoples list.) who would you train with & why? Would it be Mike Lardy because he has won/trained more Nationals than anybody else. Maybe Danny Farmer because he has titled more FCs than anyone else? Judy A. because she trained Danny? Who is that one person that could teach you more about how to train & handle a dog than anybody else?


Judy Aycock


----------



## TY 4 (Dec 22, 2006)

Dave Ward.......been working for him for 3 years


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

I learn all I need to know for FT training by reading "Water Dog" .


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Lauren hays. Oh wait she isn't a pro.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Bill Schrader made me into a student of the game. Now that he is going back to an amature, i d sure want to be in his training group.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Surprised no one has mentioned Eckett


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> Bill Schrader made me into a student of the game. Now that he is going back to an amature, i d sure want to be in his training group.


I was down at his place yesterday. His ponds are full and it sure looks awesome


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Eckett


He gets to train with Lauren Hays.


----------



## tntdse (Mar 3, 2010)

The next best thing to Rex Carr and maybe even better, Mr. William Sargenti!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

fowl hunter said:


> Lauren hays. Oh wait she isn't a pro.


When you look as good as Lauren Hayes you don't need to be a pro!!
Dave Hare


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Are there other women FT trainers? Who or where is Amy hunt?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> Are there other women FT trainers? Who or where is Amy hunt?


Amy is with Jim Beck. Others are Lynn Troy, Cherylon Loveland, Patti Kiernan, Elizabeth Dixon (Gary Unger), Ty Rorem, and there are several more.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm sorry I meant other than the ones mention in this thread. Also cindi gunzer


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

FOM said:


> Just spent a week with Cherlyon Loveland...learned more in this past week than I have in ages - I learned a lot about me as a handler, a lot about my dog, learned a ton about young dogs and the patience one must have with them, and a bunch of other stuff. I was sad to head home...I wished I could of spent another 6 months training with her. She knows her stuff and she knows how to train handlers if they are willing to learn.
> 
> Those guys in TX who have access to those wonderful training grounds....you suck and I'm jealous!
> 
> FOM


 
I agree!!

I have never had the chance to spend a week with her ( dont Think I would subject her to that) but the time I have been training with her I have really learned a lot!!

She is just a wonderful lady!!

Gooser


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have trained with

Judy Aycock
Bill Eckett
Cherylon Loveland
Dave Rorem

Each has his/her own style.

I think each is a great teacher, in his/her own style.

I believe that teachers find students and that students find teachers.

Ted


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

There are trainers and there are teachers. I'll bet just about everyone can think of examples in their own profession or field of expertise of someone who is brilliant as a subject matter expert, but couldn't teach a toadstool to grow slow and be quiet. 

The converse is true as well: a compelling communicator whose fundamentals are not particularly strong.

And then the third factor is what style of teaching works best for you? Do you thrive in the Marine DI "you just f'd up bigtime what were you thinking" style? Do you jive more with the cerebral analytic "here's the theory of learning and how it relates to what you/your dog is doing" style, or do you need the cheerleader "it's ok you screwed up now what did you learn and I know you'll do better" style - or some mix of the above?

In my own limited experience, I've seen the above styles, and various permutations and combinations of that admixture. And I know what works for me. And what doesn't. 

Isn't that the key? Not only being with someone whose base of knowledge marries to what your goals are with the dog, someone you respect, and finally, someone who can work with you in a way that you learn from the most? 

It's a Forrest Gump box of chocolates, right?


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> I have trained with
> 
> I think each is a great teacher, in his/her own style.
> 
> ...


Ted just said in two sentences what I just took several paragraphs to say. 

Brevity, not my thing.


----------



## tripsteer1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Been lucky to train with Dan Hosford. I have learned alot from him.When I went to meet him instead of telling me what he was going to do with my pup, and what he wanted to see in him, Dan actually asked me what my expectations and goals were.
Then he put a program together that worked for both of us. I always thought that since I was footing the bill that those other guys maybe should have thought to ask me the same thing. I might ad that I am not refering to any of the great trainers you have mentioned in this post. I do not need my butt chewed....


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

I would want to start at the beginning and work my way up from there. That means a young dog trainer (Basics and Transition) and that equates to Mr. Bruce Curtis!


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Starting with young dogs I'd like to work with Jim VanEngen and then transition to Alan Pleasant, Lardy, or the Rorems. Alan Pleasant lives about 30 minutes from me so that would be really convenient.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

No one mentioned Tim Slattery? Wth


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

fowl hunter said:


> No one mentioned Tim Slattery? Wth


:


----------



## cdalt (May 9, 2011)

There are a lot of Trainers I have had the privilege of training with, some amateurs and professionals. I would thoroughly enjoy gaining wisdom and insight from Bobby George, John and Martha Russel, and Dennis Voight. There are just to many great trainers out there that I would be privileged and honored to be a student of.


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

How about Mark Mosher?


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

I would love to say Ed Forry if he did'nt pack it in to train bomb dogs, not only is he a great dog man, he is also fun to be around.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Adriana Lima....


/Paul


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I like to enjoy training so I pick Ken Bora. He could keep me laughing which the dog will pick up on and chessies like to smile.


----------

